# AV store Vancouver BC



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi
Looking to get some advice and buy speaker wire and in ceilings from a store in Vancouver, can anyone recommend a store for HT gear?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought my speaker wire at Home Depot. :hide: It was cheaper than the alternatives and I didn't know about Monoprice at the time. :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, if it has to be local, you can always count on the big-box hardware stores and wire is wire. I'd check out monoprice though.

When it comes to speakers, those at the Local will be inexpensive and make sound. For something more hi-fi you need to check out a company that specializes in speakers. Aperion is one to start with.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hifi Centre in Vancouver carries some really great Brands and would be a good place to start for Speakers. I am in agreement about Cables that Monoprice will save you a fortune.
Here is the link to the Store:http://www.hificentre.com/
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a Canadian alternative to monoprice:

http://www.onlybestrated.com/

I've used it in the past with nice results. :T

Though my last cable run was purchased at Rona... it's like 12 awg and it's GREEN LOL


----------

